# Rear Seat Belt Mounts - Pics?



## randyr (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new here and wondered if anybody has any pics of how the rear seat belts/shoulder harness is mounted to the body. I'm retro-fitting an '05 GTO rear seat into my 37 Ford sedan. It looks pretty sweet in there but I can't figure out how the seat belts are mounted. If you happen to have your rear seat out getting the stitching repaired, could you snap a few pics of the how both the belt and the receiver are mounted? I'd really appreciate it!! 
Thanks.


----------

